# A Load of Cheese



## disco (Feb 25, 2014)

I was given a coupon for 15% off cheese at a local supermarket. This lowered the cost of cheese here to merely exorbitant.

I picked up:

Provolone

Gruyere

Montery Jack

Old Cheddar

Edam













DSCF4332.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 25, 2014






I normally use my AMNPS to do cheese at it burns quite cool with sawdust. However, it does not work well with cherry and I wanted to try cherry so I used the pucks in my Bradley. As the area that ignites the pucks does produce heat, I froze water in a juice bottle to help keep the temperature down even though it was -9 C at the time.













DSCF4335.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 25, 2014


















DSCF4333.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 25, 2014






I loaded up the Bradley and set it up to smoke for 3 hours.













DSCF4336.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 25, 2014






It kept temperature fairly well but was crawling up over 70 F so I added a tray of ice cubes. That kept it around 65 F.













DSCF4337.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 25, 2014






After 3 hours, I wrapped it in cellophane and packed it in Ziploc bags.













DSCF4338.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 25, 2014


















DSCF4339.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 25, 2014






The part I hate about smoking cheese is now I need to let it age. Sigh.

Disco


----------



## chuckles (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice variety. How long do you plan to age it?


----------



## disco (Feb 25, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> Nice variety. How long do you plan to age it?


A good question. In a prior post, I tried cheese I smoked at 2, 4, 6, and 8 weeks. There is no doubt that it improves with longer aging but it is tough to wait that long. At 2 weeks it is ok but I am pretty sure I will go to at least 6 weeks. However, that is just for the first tasting. A lot of it will be aged considerably longer as I use it up.

I wish I had enough fridge room to do several pounds at a time and always have cheese at least a couple of months old around. However, If I put that much in the fridge, She Who Must Be Obeyed gets testy.

So the short answer is, I will start eating it in about 4 weeks but will spread it out for a couple of months.

Disco


----------



## chuckles (Feb 25, 2014)

Disco said:


> A good question. In a prior post, I tried cheese I smoked at 2, 4, 6, and 8 weeks. There is no doubt that it improves with longer aging but it is tough to wait that long. At 2 weeks it is ok but I am pretty sure I will go to at least 6 weeks. However, that is just for the first tasting. A lot of it will be aged considerably longer as I use it up.
> 
> I wish I had enough fridge room to do several pounds at a time and always have cheese at least a couple of months old around. However, If I put that much in the fridge, She Who Must Be Obeyed gets testy.
> 
> ...



Thx, that is good info. Recently bought the cold smoke adapter for my Bradley but haven't tried it yet. May have to try this soon. 
Roy


----------



## disco (Feb 25, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> Thx, that is good info. Recently bought the cold smoke adapter for my Bradley but haven't tried it yet. May have to try this soon.
> Roy


Absolutely! Give it a try! I should mention that the pucks give a strong smoke flavour. I like it but you might want to try 2 or 2 1/2 hours of smoke if you aren't into heavily smoked cheese using the pucks.

Disco


----------



## chuckles (Feb 25, 2014)

My wife likes very mildly apple smoked gouda that we buy at the farmers market in the summer.  Maybe I can get her hooked on some variety if I can control the smoke to her liking. I think I would really like the Gruyere and Jack. I would also like to try some Blue. They sell some Maytag Blue made in Maytag, Iowa around here that is probably the best blue I've tasted. I bet a little smoke would make it even better. Oh, I'm in need of a snack. Regards.


----------



## disco (Feb 25, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> My wife likes very mildly apple smoked gouda that we buy at the farmers market in the summer. Maybe I can get her hooked on some variety if I can control the smoke to her liking. I think I would really like the Gruyere and Jack. I would also like to try some Blue. They sell some Maytag Blue made in Maytag, Iowa around here that is probably the best blue I've tasted. I bet a little smoke would make it even better. Oh, I'm in need of a snack. Regards.


I know what you mean. I had to introduce the missus to lightly smoked cheese at first but I have been working it up and she likes a nice level of smoke now.

Disco


----------



## seenred (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking very good Disco!  I agree that the hardest part is the wait..but you will be rewarded with the tasty results!

Nicely done Sir!

Red


----------



## disco (Feb 25, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Looking very good Disco!  I agree that the hardest part is the wait..but you will be rewarded with the tasty results!
> 
> Nicely done Sir!
> 
> Red


Thanks, Red. That is the only thing that makes it worthwhile!

Disco


----------



## goliath (Feb 25, 2014)

nice stuff

i have smoked cheese a couple times now and have learned to let it age. i take it from the smoker and let it sit for a day and then vacuum pack it.

then just keep it in my fridge in the shop. when i open it there seems to be a bit of sweat or humidity on the cheese. the bags are sealed well...

cheese tastes great, was just wondering if im screwing up or if i should change the way i am packaging. maybe let the cheese stand at room temp 1st or something....

HELP...


----------



## disco (Feb 25, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> nice stuff
> 
> i have smoked cheese a couple times now and have learned to let it age. i take it from the smoker and let it sit for a day and then vacuum pack it.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't vacuum pack so I don't know the answer. You might want to personal message Mr T 59874. He does a lot of cheese and might be able to answer your question re the sweat on the cheese.


----------



## wade (Feb 25, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> nice stuff
> 
> i have smoked cheese a couple times now and have learned to let it age. i take it from the smoker and let it sit for a day and then vacuum pack it.
> 
> ...


Did you let your cheese air dry in the fridge for a day or so before packing?


----------



## goliath (Feb 25, 2014)

maybe not long enough, maybe the humidity in the fridge was high...


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 26, 2014)

C'est Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!! How beautiful Disco! 

I am so impressed with people smoking cheese! (I've never done it).

Hopefully, you'll share a taste paired with wine, (in our vino group), when sampling your smoked cheese! As wine and cheese are better than, well, better than many more overrated things!!!!

Great job!!!!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Feb 26, 2014)

Disco

It looks GREAT. They have cheese on sale here so I am stocking up. The longer you let it age. I look forward to hearing how the cherry turns out.I have never tried cherry with cheese The better it taste.Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Feb 26, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> C'est Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!! How beautiful Disco!
> 
> I am so impressed with people smoking cheese! (I've never done it).
> 
> ...


As you speak so shall it be. When I try the cheese I will post on what I drink with it. Hopefully it isn't the day I am drinking ripple.


themule69 said:


> Disco
> 
> It looks GREAT. They have cheese on sale here so I am stocking up. The longer you let it age. I look forward to hearing how the cherry turns out.I have never tried cherry with cheese The better it taste.Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


I know. I have eaten cheese that I smoked 3 months prior and it is better but I am not a strong willed person. It will be difficult. Thanks for the kind words.

Disco


----------



## dave17a (Feb 26, 2014)

Disco, good job. I like 6 hrs. on mine and when it mellows, uuum uuuum good!.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 26, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> C'est Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!! How beautiful Disco!
> 
> I am so impressed with people smoking cheese! (I've never done it).
> 
> ...


My mom would make a cake that was called better than... many overrated things. Ha


----------



## disco (Feb 26, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Disco, good job. I like 6 hrs. on mine and when it mellows, uuum uuuum good!.


Thanks. How long do you age for, Dave?


dave17a said:


> My mom would make a cake that was called better than... many overrated things. Ha


My wife just refers to me as overrated.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice Disco, I need to do more very soon.  Like this weekend.


----------



## disco (Feb 26, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Nice Disco, I need to do more very soon.  Like this weekend.


Cool! I look forward to the Qview.

Disco


----------



## dave17a (Feb 27, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks. How long do you age for, Dave?
> 
> My wife just refers to me as overrated.
> 
> Disco


Well Disco, after 3 weeks is minimum and good! That is my, our taste and Tell you what wouldn't do much less. Love smoke, but is alot of best choice and all like the xtra sharp, farmers and such. do higher end as in gouda asiago and more. Not one to do more than a year, and that is extreme. Just another guy.


----------



## disco (Feb 27, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Well Disco, after 3 weeks is minimum and good! That is my, our taste and Tell you what wouldn't do much less. Love smoke, but is alot of best choice and all like the xtra sharp, farmers and such. do higher end as in gouda asiago and more. Not one to do more than a year, and that is extreme. Just another guy.


Thanks, Dave.


----------

